# Knockdown over paint



## abaway

I've looking at a job to apply knockdown to a home with painted walls. Looks like satin/eggshell maybe. I've never done it over painted walls before so not sure if there might be any adhesion problems. Can I get away with just sanding the surface before spraying or should I prime it first?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I know the guys around here prime and then spay, I would prime it maybe, just to feel safe if your not sure what type of paint is on the wall.


----------



## smisner50s

P


2buckcanuck said:


> I know the guys around here prime and then spay, I would prime it maybe, just to feel safe if your not sure what type of paint is on the wall.


Prime.prime.prime..when indoubt prime


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Primer is the way to go but, you can also mix in a little acrylic bonding agent with your texture mud. A product such as Emulsa-Bond.


----------



## abaway

I'll go ahead and prime it. I guess I knew I would have to just looking for an excuse not to:whistling2:


----------



## wallman

abaway said:


> I'll go ahead and prime it. I guess I knew I would have to just looking for an excuse not to:whistling2:


Hey if you want more input... you don't have to prime a wall to do a wall repair correct ? so mud will stick to the wall... Yes. if you want your knockdown to wipe correctly i would spray light base coat orange peel type, let dry then knockdown coat next day.. if you use a primer the texture becomes what i call a knock smeer... Ha yes not a good look !! remember just my opinion... ohh and i have done lottza...:thumbsup:


----------



## ndtaper

If your using lite mud for your knockdown id say prime. If your using midweight or heavy i wouldnt worry. I use usg midweight for all my texturing and have never had a problem with adhesion. It makes a really nice texture too.


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## Sir Mixalot

wallman said:


> Hey if you want more input... you don't have to prime a wall to do a wall repair correct ? so mud will stick to the wall... Yes. if you want your knockdown to wipe correctly i would spray light base coat orange peel type, let dry then knockdown coat next day.. if you use a primer the texture becomes what i call a knock smeer... Ha yes not a good look !! remember just my opinion... ohh and i have done lottza...:thumbsup:


Yep!:thumbup:
Where you at in Florida Wallman?

-Paul


----------



## betterdrywall

This brings me back to the Way Back Time Machine,,, Used to work on some Low rent houses.. nasty jobs.. Go in spray over what is there let it sit. come back and KD turned out nice.. but a pain in the backside for such small job. and low pay.


----------



## wallman

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep!:thumbup:
> Where you at in Florida Wallman?
> 
> -Paul


I am in jacksonville, florida northeast florida:yes:


----------



## igorson

abaway said:


> I've looking at a job to apply knockdown to a home with painted walls. Looks like satin/eggshell maybe. I've never done it over painted walls before so not sure if there might be any adhesion problems. Can I get away with just sanding the surface before spraying or should I prime it first?


It is one of my drywall services to knockdown old ceilings. My suggestion is to skim over old paint before knockdown otherwise you can get it ugly.

http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## igorson

wallman said:


> Hey if you want more input... you don't have to prime a wall to do a wall repair correct ? so mud will stick to the wall... Yes. if you want your _knockdown_ to wipe correctly i would spray light base coat _orange peel_ type, let dry then _knockdown coat_ next day.. if you use a _primer the texture_ becomes what i call a knock smeer... Ha yes not a good look !! remember just my opinion... ohh and i have done lottza...:thumbsup:


You do it easier than me since i _skim_ it here in MN before _knockdown_


http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## carberry drywall

The best way to put knockdown over paint is to sand it, then role skim the whole wall with drywall mud (ruco light wieght the best) let dry then spray. Check out our website at www.carberrydrywall.com if you are on facebook look up carberry drywall and join by clicking the like button and stay up to date with us


----------



## chris

igorson said:


> It is one of my drywall services to knockdown old ceilings. My suggestion is to skim over old paint before knockdown otherwise you can get it ugly.
> 
> http://1drywall.com/services.htm


 Why not do a hand texture?All that work to put a kd spray on.:thumbsup:


----------

